# How Many Caribe?



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi friends,
Hello from Turkey?
I bought new a tank. Size 125*60*60 cm.
I am not able to change at last 3 years.
One a question
How many should I take caribe? (5-6cm)


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

My Tank..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

That would be approx 4' x 2' x 2'

I would say 3-5 if your filtration can handle it.

Awesome looking tank by the way!


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

As Egir said a good filtration is required to hold 4-5 caribes..The tank can hold 4 caribes in my opinion .


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ægir said:


> That would be approx 4' x 2' x 2'
> 
> I would say 3-5 if your filtration can handle it.
> 
> Awesome looking tank by the way!


Filtration Tetra New Ex1200.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You will prob want to add one or two more of those filters when the fish grow some...

Or if possible something like a Fluval FX5 would be ideal


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

As a juvenile it wont be a problem for u but once it reached its adulthood then u need a regular care for the tank.Try Fluval FX5 or Fluval FX6..


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

I got 15 days ago filtration.

frankly, I ran out of money. I want to wait a little longer


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi once u got your fish posts the pictures .


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Seven piranha , It comes with cargo

Hopefully,do not make elimination.

We well wait and see.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow man AWESOME tank! that's a badass looking set up









welcome to the site and I look forward to seeing some updated pics


----------



## Bobbyd123 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice tank... This is the fun part, setting it up and picking the fish, sand, decor etc. always loved setting up a new tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ agreed
even today i cant wait to get back into it. im currently tankless







due to my apartment living. but rest assured next year when we move into a house im going to investing in a nice 75 gallon and more then likely 3 nattereris


----------



## 35655 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I always hate to say no. I feel like a downer. but im thinking long term and you will be enjoying less fish much longer. this is a case of less is more.
I had a shoal of 6 adult reds for years in a 90 gallon. such an amazingly active tank. just awesome. so whatever number you decide on, any shoal is going to be an awesome sight.

I always recommend 5+ for anything interested in reds. you get a real nice sense of how they act together.


----------

